# vos expérience de fring avec l'ipod touch



## jeantro (6 Octobre 2008)

bonjour

voilà fring le logiciel qui permet de téléphoner par voip et dispo sur app store depuis ce week-end

comme tout les utilisateurs d'ipod touch nous attendons depuis longtemps ce genre de logiciel qui permet de transformer son ipod en iphone dès qu'une borne wifi et disponible

je créé donc ce post pour connaitre vos essais et avis avec ce nouveau logiciel

d'après mes recherches l'ipod touch 2G  est compatible deux videos sur youtube le montre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDaFyWnS5C8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrQggKrwXIc

bon vous alllez me dire on peux passer des appels mais on ne peut pas parler à l'interlocuteur 

en l'attente des nouveaux écouteur apple qui intègre un micro, j'ai trouvé sur un forum une personne qui as testé un kit pour iphone qui foncitonne parfaitement

voici son message en anglais :

_*Confirmed - iPhone headphones w/mic works on iPod Touch 2G
I have a voip provider www.viatalk.com that I have configured with Fring. I went to my local best buy and picked up a pair of standard iPhone headphones with the mic built in and I'm able to use my iPod touch 2G as a phone. I did try to configure voipbuster and I couldn't get it to actually ring the phone I was dialing even though it acted like it did. Get a real voip provider and you'll be in business! 
*_*[/I]*[/I]
Good Luck!

malheureusement l'ipod touch 1er génération ne sera pas compatible 

en attendant vos expèrience


----------



## OPLM65 (27 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

après avoir installé Fring sur mon Ipod Touch 2g et configuré le SIP de Free (sur Fring et dans mon compte chez Free), je me suis mis en recherche d'un micro que j'ai finalement trouvé sans peine sur Ebay : "Handsfree 3.5 Headphone adapter + MIC for iPhone 2G 3G" à moins de 2 Euros, port inclus (!) (l'article venant de Chine, j'ai fait mes recherches en Anglais et à l'international).
Je branche tout simplement ce petit adaptateur micro très facilement utilisable entre l'Ipod Touch et mon casque perso. Ainsi au lieu d'avoir un casque pour les appels et un casque pour la musique

Résultat, cela marche parfaitement et c'est bluffant. A partir de n'importe quelle connection Wi-Fi, je peux téléphoner via Fring grace au SIP Free (mes identifiants ayant été renseignés une fois pour toutes) et donc gratuitement.

Le son est de bonne qualité même s'il y a toujours un décalage d'1 à 2 secondes (Truphone et Nimbuzz ont un son de bien meilleure qualité mais seul Fring permet les appels SIP).

Au final, un plus indéniable pour mon iPod qui me permet de téléphoner de partout gratuitement pour autant que j'aie une connection Wi-Fi.


----------



## billygun (27 Décembre 2008)

slt a toi!

peux tu me renseigner sur le nom de l article que tu as acheté sur ebay? il m interesse beaucoup pour son prix!

merci d avance


----------



## billygun (28 Décembre 2008)

billygun a dit:


> slt a toi!
> 
> peux tu me renseigner sur le nom de l article que tu as acheté sur ebay? il m interesse beaucoup pour son prix!
> 
> merci d avance




up !!!!!!


----------

